#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  JBL PRX518S (18″ Self Powered Subwoofer System)  Technics SL-1200MK2

## jamesmoreen77

We are a Supplier of DJ and Musical Equipment at a Very Good Prices, We Sell in Whole sale and Retail prices,Our Products are Original , Brand New, Unlocked with Full accessories, if you are buying more than one Equipment, We Give Discount and free shipment for buyers buying moere than five equipment from our company..


2x PIONEER CDJ-1000MK3 & 1x DJM-800 MIXER DJ PACKAGE PIONEER HDJ 2000 HEADPHONE....1300Euro
PIONEER CDJ-2000 Professional Multi Player ....900Euro
PIONEER DJM 5000 4 CHANNEL MIXER ......450euro
PIONEER CDJ-900 Professional Multi-Player .....500Euro
Pioneer Mep-7000 Professional Media Player ....500Euro
PIONEER SVM-1000 4-Channel Audio and Video Mixer ....1650EURO
Pioneer CMX-3000 Twin CD Player...320Euro
Pioneer CDJ-800MK2......330Euro
Pioneer CDJ-1000mk2....345Euro
Pioneer CDJ-1000MK3.....450Euro
Pioneer CDJ-400 Tabletop CD Player ....270euro
Pioneer DJM707 Professional DJ Mixer....420euro
Pioneer DJM 1000PRO DJ Pro Mixer.........800euro
Pioneer DJM-800 4 Channel Professional DJ Mixer .....550euro
Pioneer DJM-700 Digital DJ Mixer .....420euro
Pioneer DJM-600 Four Channel DJ Mixer ...... 390euro
Pioneer DJM 909..............500euro
Pioneer CDJ-200 Pro CD Player...150euro
Pioneer CDJ-500 CD-Player...330euro
HDJ 1000 Headphones  ...100euro
HDJ 2000 Headphones  ..145euro
Pioneer VSW-1 Video Switcher ..80euro
Pioneer DMP-555 MultiMedia Player..150euro

Sony DMX-P01 Portable Digital Mixer$1200

Sony DMXP01 Portable Digital Mixer Digital Recording Mixers$1300

Sony SRP-X500 Digital Powered Mixer-$700

Sony SRP-X100 12-Channel Stereo Mixer$350

SRP-X700P Powered Audio and Video Matrix Mixer$1000

Korg Zero 4 FireWire Audio Mixer and Remote Control
..$500USD

Korg ZERO8 Live Control Console Mixer.$700USD

Korg KM-202 2-Channel KAOSS DJ Mixer$250USD

Technics SL-1200MK2$280
Technics SL-DZ 1200.$450
Technics SL-1210M5G Pro Turntable.. .$480
Technics SL-1210MK5 Pro Turntable $400
Technics SH-MZ1200 4 Channel DJ Mixer..$370
Denon DN-D4500 Pro DJ Dual CD/MP3 Player$400
Denon DN-D9000.$700
Denon DN-D6000..$500
Denon DN S3500 (CD player).$400
Denon DN S5000 (CD player).$520
Denon DN X1500s (Mixer)..$510
Denon DN-HD2500 $400

Robe ColorWash 575 AT Professional Moving Heads
$2,500
Atlantic Technology 4200e LR Speakers $650
Atlantic Technology 6200e LR Speakers .$700
Atlantic Technology 4200e SR Surround Speakers .$500

JBL PRX518S (18″ Self Powered Subwoofer System).$520
Yamaha YSP-1100 Main / Stereo Speaker$500
Bose 901 VI Main / Stereo Speaker.$750

Klipsch La Scala II Floorstanding Loudspeaker ..$1000usd

Definitive BP7001SC Main / Stereo Speaker.$1000

Revel F52 Main / Stereo Speaker,200


B-52 MATRIX-2000 THREE PIECE POWERED SPEAKER SYSTEM $1000

JBL PRX518S (18″ Self Powered Subwoofer System).$400USD
JBL PRX518S Self-Powered Subwoofer Pair.$500USD
JBL PRX515 (15″ 2  Way Self-Powered Sound).$550USD
JBL PRX515 2-Way 15″ Speaker Cabinet .$450USD

PIANO
Yamaha YDP223 88 Key Weighted Action Digital Piano with Bench$1000
Yamaha YPG525 Portable Grand Home Digital Piano-$300
Yamaha YDP323 Home Digital Piano$700
Yamaha U1 48 inch Professional Upright Piano$1650
Yamaha CP300 Piano$1400usd
Yamaha CP33 Professional 88-Key Stage Piano ..$650usd

GUITAR
Yamaha AE 2000 Jazz Guitar 1978 The Prototype$1200
Yamaha AEX 1500 Electric Guitar Natural$500
Yamaha AES920$600
Yamaha GC41-$1200
Yamaha CJ32-$1300
Yamaha LJ26-$1360
Yamaha BBNE2$1500

Shipping Company :UPS & DHL,FedEx
Delivery Time:2Days
Minimum Order:1-100Unit
Delivery to any location
We work in 24HrsSee More: JBL PRX518S (18″ Self Powered Subwoofer System)  Technics SL-1200MK2

----------

